# Stolen caravans recovered



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Just read an article in a newspaper that Lancashire police together with the Spanish police have recovered 30 stolen caravans in the Benidorm area.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw that online as well.. Not surprised..
Benidorm caravans


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Go on then - what newspaper?

More details please!

Bet they were nicked by and/or recovered from faux-Romanies.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

The article is in the Gibraltar Chronicle www.chronicle.gi


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

BBC News link

Stolen Caravans

Bill


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

:evil: My Brother- in laws caravan was one of them 
Apparently the police already known about the whereabouts after it was reported stolen (just before Christmas) :? but waited until now to raid the site and catch the Barstewards :evil:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

there is also an article in the Lancashire Evening post-- 

Anne


----------

